# Christmas Tree Short Story



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Funny <a>Christmas Tree Story</a> - Branches Go Through the Roof

A father has filled his house with a giant 35ft Christmas tree cut from the New Forest in Southern England after his son was disappointed with last year's decorations.

At first glance it looks as if the massive tree has burst straight through the roof of the six-bedroom house in Carbery Avenue. Greg Howe has painstakingly cut the £250 [$375 USD] tree into three sections with the huge trunk in the living room, the middle section in a spare bedroom and the top perched on a flat part of the roof. Greg Howe enlisted the help of several friends and the fire brigade to get the star on top of the huge tree at his Bournemouth home. It is thought that in the interests of safety the star is, in fact, a smoke detector.

Will and Guy have learned that this funny looking Yule tree is decorated with some 160 baubles and approximately 2000 led lights and is already proving a winner in the area and with Mr Howe's children.

Regards, Mike


----------

